# Destin fly fishing help...



## eightwt

You might try under the bridge that crosses over to Ft Walton. You need to go online and sign up trough the elfin afb as it is got property. You get a permit that saves to your phone. Good for a year i think. Was there briefly earlier this year. No love but looked fishy and I've heard that fish will stack up around there on an outgoing. Can fish all the way to the entrance to the gulf.


----------



## texasag07

With lots of north wind the next few days with this little front the beachfront is probably going to be your best bet. Either fish the beach in front of the condo’s if you have access, or you can do what eightwt said above and go online to Eglin Air Force base sportsman website, watch a quick video/quiz and gain free access to the walk in beach spots on okaloosa island.

The Eglin spots will have drastically less people on them.


----------



## Padre

There is an executive golf course located in Miramar Beach right near the McDonalds on Hwy. 98. They don't care of you fish the lakes in there and they are full of bass. Also, a little bit east of the Coast Guard Station on 98, you will see a beach access. Park there and cross the street to a road that has a gate on it. You can take that road down to the flats and wade there. But as @texasag07 said, this north wind is howling so it will be real rough there. But if it lays down in the next couple of days, it could be good.


----------



## Joey

So I found a sandbar this afternoon the the very beach the family has been swimming at all week. Went back and grabbed the fly rod as I saw some fish schooling out where it dropped off. Caught what I believe to be a nice little Pompano! Wish I would've known what it was and I would've kept him and grilled him with dinner tonight! Thanks for all the tips from everyone. I actually tried Elgin along the bridge yesterday but was too windy. Been fishing a chartreuse shallow clouser.


----------



## Joey

Joey said:


> So I found a sandbar this afternoon the the very beach the family has been swimming at all week. Went back and grabbed the fly rod as I saw some fish schooling out where it dropped off. Caught what I believe to be a nice little Pompano! Wish I would've known what it was and I would've kept him and grilled him with dinner tonight! Thanks for all the tips from everyone. I actually tried Elgin along the bridge yesterday but was too windy. Been fishing a chartreuse shallow clouser.


----------



## eightwt

Joey said:


> So I found a sandbar this afternoon the the very beach the family has been swimming at all week. Went back and grabbed the fly rod as I saw some fish schooling out where it dropped off. Caught what I believe to be a nice little Pompano!


Good for you! Hope you're having a great stay. Tight lines makes everything better.


----------



## CoolRunnings

Bump...

When fly fishing pompano from the beach do I need a sinking line or can I get away with just using my wf8f redfish line?


----------



## TidewateR

floating lines if you’re sight casting and favorable winds. These fish can be challenging to sight fish in the surf, but it’s possible & quite addicting


----------



## Joey

You can get away with a floating line as that's what I was using; however, in rough waters it can be challenging to get your fly down where the fish are schooling. If I'd had a sinking line I would've probably had a little easier time and maybe a little more luck. 



TidewateR said:


> floating lines if you’re sight casting and favorable winds. These fish can be challenging to sight fish in the surf, but it’s possible & quite addicting





Austin_Boudreaux said:


> Bump...
> 
> When fly fishing pompano from the beach do I need a sinking line or can I get away with just using my wf8f redfish line?


----------



## bonehead

You did the right thing by releasing a fish you weren't sure about. Can't tell you how many times I've seen illegal fish and the anglers thought it was something else.

I was in Destin this past summer and there were bonnethead sharks right in front of the beach, so if the conditions are good you might see a couple and they are definitely worth casting to. 

Good luck on your trip and keep us updated.


----------



## scottsflyshop

This time of year, I'd go out to the jetties during the tide changes and see if you can find some bonita or reds. You'll be above the water and can sight fish. Landing them is something if it's rough but anytime you're on foot - it's going to be an experience of sorts!


----------



## CoolRunnings

Austin_Boudreaux said:


> Bump...
> 
> When fly fishing pompano from the beach do I need a sinking line or can I get away with just using my wf8f redfish line?


Thanks. Going to 30A in May and wanted to see if it was worth buying a new line that I might only use once or twice a year.


----------



## Daniel Munoz

Anybody have teh address to:
elfin afb


----------



## Padre

Daniel Munoz said:


> Anybody have teh address to:
> elfin afb


You mean Eglin AFB? What do you mean the address? That place is huge.


----------



## Daniel Munoz

eightwt said:


> You might try under the bridge that crosses over to Ft Walton. You need to go online and sign up trough the elfin afb as it is got property. You get a permit that saves to your phone. Good for a year i think. Was there briefly earlier this year. No love but looked fishy and I've heard that fish will stack up around there on an outgoing. Can fish all the way to the entrance to the gulf.


Yes the web address to the elgin AFB permit?


----------



## Padre

Daniel Munoz said:


> Yes the web address to the elgin AFB permit?


Oh Ok. Yeah you want the Jackson Guard. http://jacksonguard.com


----------



## texasag07

I fished the beaches this weekend, the bluefish and a few small spanish mackerel are back in certain areas. Saw a few pomps and sheephead as well inside the first bar. A few redfish up skinny, but most are outside the sandbar.


----------



## Padre

Yeah the blues are all in the harbor. And there are still plenty of reds inshore. Picked up a nice 34" bull on Saturday on a flat in the sound. Sight fished another slot one. One of by buddies said they are catching reds and big blacks drums right off the beach. Fishing is really heating up right now. Which makes me suspicious. February has been so nice so the fish are starting to show up. March will probably blast us with a few cold fronts and by windy.


----------

